# Bildschirmfarben -> Druckfarben



## asmodis! (20. Juni 2002)

Hi Leutz,

ich weiss etz net ganz ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, aber was solls  

Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Farben die mir am Bildschirm angezeigt werden, irgendwie gleich als Farbabstufung zu sehen wie sie am Papier aussieht? 

Also Praktisch das ich sehen kann, wie z.B. die Farbe #FF9801 dann auf dem Papier aussieht, also das ich sozusagen ne "Vorschau" auf die Farbgebung beim Druck habe. Mir is klar das des nix 100%iges sein kann...aber welche Möglichkeiten hab ich da, das ich wenigstens annähernd rankomme?

THX schon mal im Voraus
asmo


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Das Problem ist, das die gedruckte Farbe abhängig vom Drucker, vom Papier, von der Luftfeuchtigkeit etc. ist.
Ich glaube nicht, das es Software gibt, die dir sowas anzeigen kann...

Aber im groben schickt doch eigentlich die Ansicht am Bildschirm, oder? Ob der Grünton jetzt beim Druck 2 Stufen heller oder dunkler ist, wird man so nicht in einem Programm darstellen können...


----------



## asmodis! (20. Juni 2002)

Kann sein das des jetzt garnix damit zu tun hat, aber ich hab mal irgendwo den Begriff "Bildschirmkalibrator" oder so ähnlich aufgeschnappt ....


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Unter Bildschrim kalibrieren verstehe ich aber, das man damit die Lage des Bildes verändern kann...
Kann aber auch sein, das ich mich irre


----------



## asmodis! (20. Juni 2002)

Wie gesagt, ich hab des nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt, ich weiss net mal ob des Ding Softwaresache oder Hardware is?


----------



## MF (27. Juni 2002)

hmm...vieleicht kann ich dir helfen 

schau mal hier:

http://www.prismaprint.ch/farben/farblehre.htm

hier wird dir erklärt wie du in den wichtigesten programmen z.B. photoshop mit den druck farben (CMYK) arbeiten kannst.

Ich rate dir wenn du sehr viel mit druck zu tun hast das du dir einen PANTONE® Farbfächer zu legst - wo du einen solchen herbekommst weis ich leider nicht aber ich vermute mal im baumarkt, kann mich aber auch irren - dieser Farbfächer zeigt dir genau wie die farben im druck aussehen und welchen wert du am computer eingeben must um diesen farbton zu bekommen.

Grund sätlich ist es aber nicht möglich auf dem computer bildschirm die Farben so darzustellen wie sie dann später im druck aussehen der unter schied zu druck ist es, das der bildschirm die additive farbmischungen benutz. Das bedeutet: anders wie beim druck, wo je mehr farben verschmischt werden um so dunkler wird, werden auf dem monitor die Farben durch das lichtspectrum von Rot Grün und Blau gemischt, soll heißen die Farben werden immer heller je mehr von jeder farbe hinzugegeben wird (additiv).

Der oben angesprochene "Bildschirmkalibrator" ist nicht etwa dazu da position des bildes zu korrigieren sonder ist ein gerät zur optimierung der farbmischung des monitors...das gerät wird auf die mitte des Monitors gepresst und eine dazugehörige software kalibriert dann den monitor anhand eines in das gerät eingebauten licht sensors...wie das aber genau abläuft weis ich nicht und sit sicherlich auch zu kompliziert 


Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## 4nd3rl (28. Juni 2002)

hi auch, 
ich empfehle dir wie mein "obendrüber" auf alle fälle nen farbfächer-
gehste in die nächste druckerei deines vertrauens und bettelst den chefe an, ob er dir nicht einen bestellen könnte. 
da kannst dich dann auch gleich aufklären lassen, da es ausser den pantone farben natürlich auch noch etliche andere gibt. 

um einen fächer wirst also nicht drum rum kommen.
was am rechner wie ein geiles blau aussieht kommt evtl. auf papier lila raus )

mphg andy


----------



## melmager (23. Juli 2002)

selbst wenn du die bildschirm justieren kannst .. mann kann nie 100% das druckergebnis auf dem bildschirm anzeigen:

1) monitor sind subtractive farben
rot/grün/blau - drucker sind additive farben schwarz rot/gelb/blau (cyan/magneta  und gelb um genau zu sein)

2) der drucker / monitor selbst verfälscht auch farben (blidröhre/papiersorte/tintenart)


----------



## MF (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *selbst wenn du die bildschirm justieren kannst .. mann kann nie 100% das druckergebnis auf dem bildschirm anzeigen:
> 
> 1) monitor sind subtractive farben
> ...



hmm erstens ist leider nicht richtig additiv ist die farbmischung via lichtbrechung

und der druck wendet CMYK als farbmuster...bedeutet:
Cyan
Magenta
Yellow
Key = Black

CMYK ist die art des vierfarbendruckes, nachteil an der ganzen sache ist das man nicht das komplette farbespectrum zur verfügung hat. Vorteil ist das es billig ist.

bei dieser methode hat man 4folien auf jeder folie steht drauf welche farbinformationen die folie verwendet.

jedefolie sieht anders aus aber die konturen die man erkennen kann sehen so aus wie die des fertigen bildes, wenn mann alle vier folien über einander legt sieht man das komplette bild in schwarz weis.
Nagut nicht grade Schwarzweis sondern eher grau durchsichtig =)

je dunkler eine fläche ist um so mehr wird von der jeweiligen farbe verwendet werden.

das hat den vorteil das wenn ein bild nur Yellow und magenta verwendet brauch man auch nur 2folien, daher ist es auch billiger.


----------

